# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  I was the only Norwood 7 in the gym today..(No other man had hair loss) :(

## FlightTL

I had so many people stare at me it was crazy. Women did stare and look, but the worst was couple guys kept looking at me and my baldness, and one even laughed a bit.

Literally no other guy there, had even a slight recession of hair line. I looked some I could be their fathers.

I probably have to buy a pair of dumbells and stay in and work out.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

The women were probably looking at you because you stood out in the crowd, you were unique, like a boss...  You should have went in for the kill and got some numbers.

----------


## Munkynutz

Gym I went to had tons of people with hair loss and I don't think anyone looked at anyone differently.  Age range from probably about -8 all the way into the 70s.

Maybe find another gym if it's making you self concious or if you haven't done it yet shave that entire noggin dammit!!!  Garnishes less looks probably because it's not an abnormal look for guys at the gym.  Also no shortage of people going to those places have stuck some steroids in themselves and that normally rocks your hair as well.  In a bad way.

Good luck with that man this will help you a lot although probably take you 6months to a year of dedication before you really see the results you're looking for.  Good on you for getting out and doing this, you will feel healthier and have more energy in no time flat.

Peace my man!!

notcoolanymore:  thank you, I laughed hard at that  :Smile:

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> if you haven't done it yet shave that entire noggin dammit!!!
> 
> notcoolanymore:  thank you, I laughed hard at that


 Like Munkynutz said at NW7 you really need to just shave it off.  Really nothing to hold onto at that point, and like he also said it is really not an uncommon look at a gym.  Another thing I have to point out is that you are now in your late 20's/early 30's, it really isn't at all shocking for a guy that age to be bald.  Granted maybe women are not attracted to you, but I highly doubt they are looking at you and thinking: "OMG a bald guy".

and Munkynuts, you are welcome.

----------


## FlightTL

> Granted maybe women are not attracted to you,


 
You're right. Women are not attracted to me. I just wish I could feel like I fit into society.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

You do fit in.  We all do.  Bald or not.  It's not like the world we live in is full of attractive perfect 10's and the rest of bald guys.  Most people are just average, some below, some above, but not everybody in society is that much more attractive then you are.  I wish you would really post a pic because I guarantee you are not as bad as you claim to be.  I really think you are crapping on yourself way more than society ever has or will.

----------


## Munkynutz

I agree totally.  Look around you man.  The world is not filled with smoking hot beautiful people, even Hollywood is not!  Take away the clothes, make up, soft lighting and goddamit most of them are just normal people.

Ever see those pics of Scarlett without makeup in the morning?  She is just a fairly normal looking girl!!

As far as fitting into society goes everyone does like notcool said.  Take off the hair, in a year or so you'll have enough muscle mass and definition (if you keep up with the gym) to suddenly have vaulted past 90% of the population in physique, work on a more awesome job, and just develop the things you really like and care about.

Women will come to you, don't worry about it.  I have some very good looking dude friends and most of them totally suck ass at picking up women so the first one that comes along hooks them and that's that.  Meanwhile a far less attractive guy (like myself, and I'm not really that hideous) will do way better with or without hair just because I am in control of myself and relatively content.  

Go kick the crap out of the work man, it's what she is there for.

----------


## walrus

> I had so many people stare at me it was crazy. Women did stare and look, but the worst was couple guys kept looking at me and my baldness, and one even laughed a bit.
> 
> Literally no other guy there, had even a slight recession of hair line. I looked some I could be their fathers.
> 
> I probably have to buy a pair of dumbells and stay in and work out.


 At least you were at the gym, progress.

----------


## FlightTL

I appreciate all of your feedbacks, cat mans...

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> I appreciate all of your feedbacks, cat mans...


 Where do you live?  If you are in my area I will pick you up and get you fitted for a piece.  Then we will hit the clubs and get you a piece.

----------


## BigThinker

If you're going to the gym worrying if people are looking at you, the problem isn't your hair.  You're a the gym to move iron, not socialize.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> If you're going to the gym worrying if people are looking at you, the problem isn't your hair.  You're a the gym to move iron, not socialize.


 Word.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> I had so many people stare at me it was crazy. Women did stare and look, but the worst was couple guys kept looking at me and my baldness, and one even laughed a bit.


 I actually do not believe you.

The only guys who are going to do that are tiny bros who do nothing but curl because they don't know how to lift real weights.  If that was the case, they don't even count as men so **** um.

----------


## FlightTL

> Where do you live?  If you are in my area I will pick you up and get you fitted for a piece.  Then we will hit the clubs and get you a piece.


 Near UMD...

----------


## Parsa Mohebi, MD

I exactly know how you feel. I think self consciousness if more than anything. That makes any benign look to be like someone is staring at us.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> I exactly know how you feel. I think self consciousness if more than anything. That makes any benign look to be like someone is staring at us.


 Many people feel like they are being looked at when at the gym.  It's usually not the case.  Most people just want to get in, work out, and get the hell out of there.

----------


## Johny41

I think that if you shave your head you will look much more attractive and those women in the gym will change their view. Bald man in the gym is not an unusual case. Search the Google for photos with bald men in the gym and you will make sure that there is a great number of such men.

----------


## PaddyBateman

> Many people feel like they are being looked at when at the gym.  It's usually not the case.  Most people just want to get in, work out, and get the hell out of there.


 +1

----------


## 0kly

> I had so many people stare at me it was crazy. Women did stare and look, but the worst was couple guys kept looking at me and my baldness, and one even laughed a bit.
> 
> Literally no other guy there, had even a slight recession of hair line. I looked some I could be their fathers.
> 
> I probably have to buy a pair of dumbells and stay in and work out.


 you're paranoid dude.. nobody ****ing cares about your hair loss other than YOU..  every other guy out there has hair loss these days.. its a very normal thing to see. Nobody is making fun of you because of it. It's just your paranoia.

and if it really bothers you that much.. then just put a baseball cap on at the gym or buy a weight set at home..  I never understand why people go to gyms anyway.. Gyms are for posers.

----------

